# 30-06 range



## trapper (Nov 9, 2005)

if i have my 30-06 sighted in at 100 yards how much drop should i figure in fo 200 300 and 400 yards.

all comets aprecheated
thanks


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

What bullet weight?


----------



## trapper (Nov 9, 2005)

180 grain winchester power point.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I hope this table helps you some. As you see your drop is 4 inches at 200 yards, 14 1/2 at 300 yards, and 32 3/4 at 400 yards.

0	2700.0	2670.4	1.98	0.0	-1.5	0.0	0.000000000
50	2601.7	2479.4	1.91	-0.61	-0.11	-0.18	0.056596578
100	2505.5	2299.6	1.84	-2.51	0.0	-0.75	0.115348525
150	2411.4	2130.1	1.77	-5.78	-1.28	-1.71	0.176373149
200	2319.3	1970.4	1.70	-10.56	-4.05	-3.09	0.239801187
250	2229.2	1820.3	1.63	-16.95	-8.43	-4.93	0.305770925
300	2141.0	1679.2	1.57	-25.09	-14.57	-7.23	0.374432137
350	2054.8	1546.7	1.51	-35.12	-22.6	-10.04	0.445947852
400	1970.7	1422.6	1.44	-47.21	-32.69	-13.38	0.520491812
450	1888.6	1306.6	1.38	-61.54	-45.02	-17.29	0.598248372
500	1808.7	1198.3	1.33	-78.31	-59.79	-21.8	0.679413393


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

If you want to get technical, it will kill a deer out to 800 yards or more.

The problem is most rifles, and most shooters can't handle that, and there are to many varriables to make regular kill shots like that under hunting conditions.
300-400 yards is the practical limit of the cartridge. :beer:


----------



## trapper (Nov 9, 2005)

thanks that helps


----------

